# Dog Park Preparation



## A-Z (Oct 25, 2014)

What should my dog and I know and be able to do before heading to the dog park?

I've had Zodiak for a month now and he just turned 10 months. There is a dog park 1 block from my house that I'd like to start taking him to now that he's been to daycare and I know he's okay around other dogs. But I have heard mention that many dogs/owners at the dog park are not "dog park ready" or "dog park appropriate" so what would you consider to be "dog park ready?" Or would you skip the park with an adolescent dog entirely?

I'm not sure that he's ready yet as he is highly distracted outside and around other dogs, but I'd like to know what to work on.


----------



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

A-Z said:


> What should my dog and I know and be able to do before heading to the dog park?
> 
> I've had Zodiak for a month now and he just turned 10 months. There is a dog park 1 block from my house that I'd like to start taking him to now that he's been to daycare and I know he's okay around other dogs. But I have heard mention that many dogs/owners at the dog park are not "dog park ready" or "dog park appropriate" so what would you consider to be "dog park ready?" Or would you skip the park with an adolescent dog entirely?
> 
> I'm not sure that he's ready yet as he is highly distracted outside and around other dogs, but I'd like to know what to work on.


Not an expert and I've had my adopted 2 year old for about 2 weeks now. I took him to the dog park after about 5 days and he did great. But some a-hole who shouldn't have brought his aggressive dog there did and the dog first attacked a German Sheppard pup then after his owner pulled him off and let him go again (don't know why!), he ended up attacking a lab and my dog went in to help and got a few nicks and scratches. Everyone I've talked to has said that you should avoid the dog park unless you know the dogs and owners that usually frequent there. You never know what kind of dog will be part of the mix, and I guess same goes for doggy day care, although they know to look out for those types of dogs, but I've decided Billy isn't going to one again unless I've done my research and he's been trained on recall close to near perfection.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

A-Z said:


> What should my dog and I know and be able to do before heading to the dog park?
> 
> I've had Zodiak for a month now and he just turned 10 months. There is a dog park 1 block from my house that I'd like to start taking him to now that he's been to daycare and I know he's okay around other dogs. But I have heard mention that many dogs/owners at the dog park are not "dog park ready" or "dog park appropriate" so what would you consider to be "dog park ready?" Or would you skip the park with an adolescent dog entirely?
> 
> I'm not sure that he's ready yet as he is highly distracted outside and around other dogs, but I'd like to know what to work on.


I think what is meant here is that many owners of reactive dogs cannot control them. Either they are unwilling to do so, or just ignorant about how to do it. Owners of reactive dogs have a particular responsibility to maintain control of their dogs at all times. it isn't just in the dog park, it is everywhere. But dog park conditions do tend to bring out reactivity traits.

Learn the signs of a reactive dog. if you are confronted by a reactive dog in the dog park, get your dog out of there immediately. And report the reactive dog if there is a mechanism in place to do so. 

Here is an article that will help (pdf):AGGRESSION BASICS By Suzanne Clothier


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I would stay clear of dog parks. I see so many issues in clients' dogs from regular visits to the dog park, such as over-excitement when seeing other dogs, unable to focus when there are other dogs around, easily distracted, poor social skills, etc.

Not to mention the risk of injuries because people take aggressive dogs there, or they just let their dogs off and don't even keep an eye on them. And I can always tell which clients' dog is a dog park regular.

I really see no benefit to dog parks at all, except if you go when they are near empty to practice recalls and obedience. 

Socialising is best done with one or two other dogs your dog already knows and who play appropriately.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I know that she can be controversial, but Sue Sternberg has some informational videos of inappropriate dog park behavior and a dog park app. Some information from the APDT on dog parks.

I would try to go to the park during a down time (e.g., week day morning or afternoon rather than a Saturday afternoon), do some brief manners work before entering (like downs and sits), and engage with him while at the park rather than allowing him to run rampant with other dogs while paying no attention to you.

I do tend to agree with lil_fuzzy that dog parks have many downsides, but I understand that some people don't have many other options for allowing their dogs off-leash or to practice distance skills. They are nice places when empty or mostly empty.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We enjoy taking Luna to the dog park, but I only was willing to do so after several months of getting to know her and several interactions with known friendly dogs and observing her behaviour. I wouldn't take a newly adopted dog and hope for the best. Where we normally go there has only even been a max of 6 total dogs in a baseball field of space, and typically 4 or less. She has several buddies there that are regulars of all shapes and sizes. (seriously, from a Chinese crested puppy to a mastiff mix)

The biggest thing is to take responsibility for your dog. If your dog is causing a problem, remove them. If your dog isn't having a good time or another dog is harassing them, remove your dog. Don't wait for the other owner to do something about it.

When we go we reward Luna for checking in with us on her own, and occasionally call her- reward- and release her to play again, so she's not just running rampant forgetting that we're there. Of course, we make sure that we do this safely so there aren't fights over food.

I think it can be a good outlet for energy and a way to socialize IF (and that is a huge if) it is with other social and friendly dogs and appropriate precautions are taken. No 2 dog parks are created equal.

Oh, and we routinely practice obedience there too (just easy stuff like sit, stay, down) and she does just fine with the distractions. I highly doubt you'd be able to pick her out as a 'dog park regular' based on her behaviour.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Always watch your dog! You are not there to socialize you are there for your dog's "pleasure".

Anything can happen because people can be idiots and will bring aggressive dogs to dog parks. People are unaware of their surroundings and of their dog so you have to be aware of yours. Learn body language as best you can on both your dog and others.

Your dog can become a bully to a dog and realize that as well.

Zoey is a very friendly dog, I have 2 dog parks that I can go to - I never really went to the big dog side at the one I use to go to because there were always dog fights there but the people in the little dog side were not up on lots of things either. I had someone's Cocker Spaniel chase Zoey because it was being territorial, had one dog snap at and bit Zoey because it didn't want to be bothered, had some old guy think it's cute to have his dog "get em" and run and bark after other dogs ... this was on the little dog side. I did go once onto the big dog side because it was relatively quiet and 2 idiots didn't control their dogs as they ran after Zoey and basically ran over her ... we left very quickly. The other dog park I have only been on the big dog side and it has been pretty good ... Zoey hasn't had a run in except she has been intimidated by the size of some of the dogs - she was freaking out when someone brought her 2 Greyhounds. She has also been a bully to a little black dog there so I have had to leave with her because she just wouldn't leave this dog alone - she kept rolling it onto it's back and wouldn't let it get up. The dog was there twice and both times the same thing.

There was a woman once who brought her pocket book into the dog park and placed in on the ground ... Zoey kept going to it and I told her to get away - it turns out the woman had dog treats in her pocket book ... smart move! Another woman brought her young son to the dog park with their dog and Zoey went to say "HI" the way dogs do and he started screaming - she must have thought - "WOW, he wants to play!" It was a horrible scene with the boy running and screaming, Zoey enjoying this play time and she couldn't catch her son and I couldn't catch Zoey.

So I am always vigilant, watching and making sure my dog is OK and nothing idiotic is potentially going to happen.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I take Gypsy to the dog park frequently, and it's overwhelmingly positive and beneficial for us.

Let me just say that I, personally, would want to make sure my dog has stellar recall before going, so I could call it away from any trouble brewing. I would also not bring an adolescent dog or any dog to a dog park for the purpose of socializing it. Too much potential for bad experiences and fallout from stupid owners not controlling their dogs. I think the dog park is an excellent place for well-socialized, friendly, adult dogs. But issues between dogs arise even under the best circumstances, which is why owner supervision and control is important. IMO, if I have no guess as to which person a dog belongs, then that dog isn't being supervised properly.


----------



## A-Z (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies. 
I started taking him when it's empty to play fetch and practice recall. I think I will wait until his recall improves a lot for trying it when occupied.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Honestly, don't do it. I had an opinion like you and in the end, the negativity of stupid people and poorly trained dogs will just be a setback. I've had my dog straight up attacked while just walking down a path with the owners not caring.

Find a few dogs your dog knows and likes and have them play together. Dog parks can be ok, but inevitably there'll be a problem. While there are laws governing things they're not enforced.

Just don't do it. You can search here for dog attack park and you'll find lots of people with issues.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jax has been to a dog park in the area, but it isn't something we frequent. Too many idiots (and I'm talking about the owners) out there with untrained/aggressive dogs who zone out as soon as they take their dog off leash.

Our 'go to' now is just a soccer field near our house. Its usually fairly quiet during the day when kids are in school so I can take him out there easily and let him run around while we play frisbee.

He's had his dog 'socialization' from the time he was 12 weeks old with his daycare and has done great because of those experiences (they require a personality test for the dogs prior to admitting them as a client to weed out the undesirables) .


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Couldn't agree more with the above.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I like the dog park. I wouldn't take a small or reactive dog to the dog park. I don't take my grumpy old dog, because that's a problem waiting to happen. But my phlegmatic giant has fun.


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2013)

Curious as to how it's going.

My dog loves the park and getting to run with other dogs. We've met jerks and friends alike. At our dog park it's easy enough to fix. We just go to the other side of the park. We have a large park with up to 30lb and 30+ lb areas so small and large dogs alike can enjoy. It's all fenced in with a large pond in the middle that has a water pump to keep the water from getting gross (well, as gross-free as it can be with dogs swimming in it). They also had showers so I could wash Momo (and my legs) before going home.

There was one woman in particular who thought her dog's antics were just "soooo cuuuuute," whereas they downright ticked my dog (and me) off. I would throw a ball into the water for my 38-lber and her 70-lb dog would bounce right on top of mine and push him under. My dog can swim but he's not the Strongest swimmer and is wary since the one Thanksgiving he fell into my brother's pool and couldn't find his way out. It was dark and I had put him in the back so I could go say my hellos to the folks inside, he was excited and ran across the yard. Unfortunately there was a pool in the way. Fortunately my dad was outside for a rescue. Lesson learned - let your dog get familiarized with an area if it has a pool. Aaaaaanyway, when I mentioned her dog was being overzealous in his play and asked her to reel him in she said, "oh, but it's just so sweet how they play together." I persisted, explaining that my dog was far smaller than hers and hers was hurting mine. She insisted they were "Just Playing." Some people don't get it. One day I took her dog for a walk to the other side of the park because she was also notorious for not watching her pooch. I have to admit I felt a slight tingle of joy to see the fear and confusion on her face when she couldn't locate her brat. I had taken him over to a wooded are where my dog liked to sniff around and left him there, happily exploring and leaving all the other dogs alone, as my dog and I made our way back to play a peaceful game of fetch, all the while I was watching to ensure they were reunited. I just couldn't help myself from playing that dirty trick and it worked - she was more vigilant after that.

Long story to get to this point: it all depends on your comfort level, your dogs obedience and your ability to diffuse situations when other dog owners can't. Out of the entire two years I went to that park I only had that one issue and witnessed another. I avoided many situations by watching my dog and being aware of the other pooches around me. I made friends with the folks who had friendly dogs and avoided the ones who had a-hole dogs. People tended to form a united front against owners of aggressive dogs. Mostly we tried to educate and learn from each other. Or just talk about how awesome our, and their, dogs are. 

We have the Opposite effect of one poster's comment - my dog is Less excited over other dogs after the dog park. He has a been there, done that, got the T-shirt attitude.


----------



## A-Z (Oct 25, 2014)

I take him almost every morning to the empty park to play fetch and practice recall in a more stimulating environment.This has been working pretty well, though he'd still rather sniff around than do most anything else. 
A few times in the last week 1 other dog has shown up and owners have asked if they can play. I've let Zodiak play briefly each time (~10 minutes) dragging his leash (so I can grab him if necessary). He loves loves loves other dogs, but I'm starting to think HE is an A-hole dog, as you put it. He's super energetic and wants to be all up in the other dogs face chasing and play fighting. Luckily the other dogs we've met have also been young (<2) and have matched his play style okay, but he never gives them a break so eventually I feel bad for them and take him home even though their owners don't seem to mind.

What I have definitely noticed is that he doesn't listen AT ALL when there are other dogs around. Not an ear twitch. Admittedly we are still working on proofing his recall and targeting outside and with distractions. Now I'm thinking I won't let him in the park when it's not empty before we build up to listening around distractions, particularly other dogs. I don't want him to be a menace who totally doesn't listen if things WERE to get out of hand. 

If anyone has any suggestions for how to build up to listening/impulse control around other dogs, I would love to hear them. I don't have any friends with dogs so it's hard to find a medium that's not no dogs or the dog park.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

You could continue working on proofing at the park, but outside the fence rather than in it. Just add as much distance as you need before he can focus again and then get closer and closer. Of course it depends on what is around the park and how agitated the dogs inside the park might be by a dog along the fence line.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

I never recommend the dog parks around here (your parks may be different so take this all with a grain of salt) to any of my training students, for many of the reasons listed in others posts above. one crucial step people miss is de-escalating play, play time should be brief a few minutes, then a few minutes of down time to "settle" the dog, then more play, then another settle. I have never witnessed this at a dog park. People let their dogs go then stand to the side and talk until some ones dog gets hurt. Research has show 3-5 minutes of play followed by 3-5 minutes of down time repeated helps keep the dogs from escalating play into roughhousing then into a fight because some one goes too far. 

BUT My number one reason never to go to dogs parks are VACCINATIONS: you never know who hasn't vaccinated their dogs
further down the list but still important is FLEAS, if you are not using a monthly topical or pill there is a better than good chance you are bring the little bloodsuckers home with you.

Hardware stores are a dog trainers friend (lowes is awesome), other stores like old navy, big lots etc will allow dogs call around if they dont sell open food there is a 50/50 chance they will allow dogs. also even in stores that don't allow dogs (non food stores only please) you go in with your dog and by the time they find a manager that is willing to ask you to leave, they may not because your dog is well behaved or you already have your 3 minute training session in. so you get what you need either way.

as for listening around other dogs try pet stores, I have never seen a pet store you can't bring a pet into.


----------



## A-Z (Oct 25, 2014)

sharpei said:


> I never recommend the dog parks around here (your parks may be different so take this all with a grain of salt) to any of my training students, for many of the reasons listed in others posts above. one crucial step people miss is de-escalating play, play time should be brief a few minutes, then a few minutes of down time to "settle" the dog, then more play, then another settle. I have never witnessed this at a dog park. People let their dogs go then stand to the side and talk until some ones dog gets hurt. Research has show 3-5 minutes of play followed by 3-5 minutes of down time repeated helps keep the dogs from escalating play into roughhousing then into a fight because some one goes too far.


This is exactly what I worry about because Zodiak barely even let's the other dog take a quick water break before wanting to playplayplay some more. Also his play just seems more intense than when I see other dogs playing in the park. 



sharpei said:


> as for listening around other dogs try pet stores, I have never seen a pet store you can't bring a pet into.


I do want to try this at some point, I just haven't thought that we're read yet. He gets overly excited about meeting strangers and can be reactive (frustration not aggression or fear) when he sees dogs he can't greet. I had been letting him greet most dogs if the owner said it was okay, but he's started laying down as a way to demand greeting and I don't really want to reinforce that so now I've stopped and he's back to pulling/barking again. So I think I need to try to build up to that.

When I write everything down like that I realize I'm a mess and don't know where to start with interwoven issues. :/


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. He looks like a Lab mix, so he should be OK with most other dogs.
2. You'd like to get him a playdate with a friend that has the same energy level that he has. You can talk to Vet techs, to people in the dog park, to people at the Rescue, to people at dog stores about setting play dates.
3. Any of these folks might help you get the distractions needed to help train him.

Some hardware stores and some Malls allow dogs ....


----------



## MattMV (May 25, 2014)

As a dog-owner-to-be, I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. I'd always thought that dog parks were supposed to be a haven for dogs to run around off leash. I had no idea they could also introduce so many problems - which are really good to be aware of.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

A-Z said:


> I do want to try this at some point, I just haven't thought that we're read yet. He gets overly excited about meeting strangers and can be reactive (frustration not aggression or fear) when he sees dogs he can't greet. :/


this is exactly the reason TO bring him he can't get used to the place if he doesn't go there, the longer you wait the longer its going to take, good behavior is what you have at the end of training not the beginning. and dogs don't generalize so get him out there. T^


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

sharpei said:


> Hardware stores are a dog trainers friend (lowes is awesome), other stores like old navy, big lots etc will allow dogs call around if they dont sell open food there is a 50/50 chance they will allow dogs. also even in stores that don't allow dogs (non food stores only please) you go in with your dog and by the time they find a manager that is willing to ask you to leave, they may not because your dog is well behaved or you already have your 3 minute training session in. so you get what you need either way.
> .


Nice to see someone else has figured out the box stores. For my puppy, I used to take him to Pike Place Market. Tons of people, no dogs so no health risks and hundreds of impressions just at lunch alone.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

sharpei said:


> also even in stores that don't allow dogs (non food stores only please) you go in with your dog and by the time they find a manager that is willing to ask you to leave, they may not because your dog is well behaved or you already have your 3 minute training session in. so you get what you need either way.


I strongly dislike when people do this. I don't personally mind dogs in stores, but there is a large part of the population that actively dislikes, fears, and/or is allergic to dogs. If they are choosing to shop or work in places that don't allow dogs, and someone brings a non-service dog in, IMO that is super disrespectful. 

There are lots of stores that DO allow dogs; it is not that difficult to stick to them.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

parus said:


> I strongly dislike when people do this. I don't personally mind dogs in stores, but there is a large part of the population that actively dislikes, fears, and/or is allergic to dogs. If they are choosing to shop or work in places that don't allow dogs, and someone brings a non-service dog in, IMO that is super disrespectful.
> 
> There are lots of stores that DO allow dogs; it is not that difficult to stick to them.


Agreed, agreed, agreed. It is NOT appropriate to bring your dog into a store that does not allow them.


----------



## PUFFSMOM (Dec 18, 2014)

I personally don't use dog parks. I'd taken my dogs to dog parks for years until we had a horrible incident in which a dog (not one of mine) was attacked and killed. Too many owners go to the park to hang out with their friends and fail to watch their dogs properly. Large dogs will often see small fast-moving dogs as prey. Some hunting breeds should be watched very carefully. In my experience, I'd rather find a friend who has a large fenced backyard for your puppy to run around in.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

GoGoGypsy said:


> I take Gypsy to the dog park frequently, and it's overwhelmingly positive and beneficial for us.
> 
> Let me just say that I, personally, would want to make sure my dog has stellar recall before going, so I could call it away from any trouble brewing. I would also not bring an adolescent dog or any dog to a dog park for the purpose of socializing it. Too much potential for bad experiences and fallout from stupid owners not controlling their dogs. I think the dog park is an excellent place for well-socialized, friendly, adult dogs. But issues between dogs arise even under the best circumstances, which is why owner supervision and control is important. IMO, if I have no guess as to which person a dog belongs, then that dog isn't being supervised properly.


I second this. I've conditioned Ammy to also come to me if there's any growling at the dog park as well, she always comes and checks in if there are squabbles. And, one of her long time dog park friends who is an amazing and beautiful malamute was at the dog park with us the other day. There were two other labs there as well. I've never seen this dog growl at any other dog in a year and half, but both of those labs were pushy and in his face and he was giving them warnings to get out. Of course, Ammy was oblivious to this and kept trying to play with one of her BFFs, ignoring the labs completely. But even really well mannered dogs will react if other dogs are being rude/too pushy. 

I know a lot of people are anti-dog park but it honestly depends on your area and the people that frequent it. Supervision is always important. I wouldn't say it's a black and white area of "yes dog parks are great" and "no dog parks are the worst!", to me it's honestly a gray area that requires your own judgment.


----------



## Jackiecutler1 (Dec 11, 2014)

I take my dog to the dog park pretty much every day since I live in an apartment. He is about to turn 10 months and I started taking him when he was about 7 months. He too had been to daycare before and did just fine there. We both absolutely love it 

First, do you know how big the park is? I used to take my dog to a park that is only about 5 minutes from here, but since it is kind of small, there are more dogs in close vicinity with one another, and therefore more fights. I began taking him to a different one that is further away, however it is HUGE and amazing and I have never seen one fight there. This is most likely because they can all be spread out and not all crowded up.

Something that has REALLY helped me is having my dog clicker trained. There have been times when a fight broke out between some dogs and my pup, curious as he is, will start to head over. However, whenever I click the clicker he stops in his tracks and runs over to me, preventing him from being involved. This is also helpful at the larger park when he runs into the woods (there are trails). If you are not familiar with clicker training, I would research it. A basic training course might help also, where you would learn commands such as "drop it" and "leave it". 

I would bring treats with you, but make sure you conceal them well so all the other dogs don't start harassing you 

Whenever I have had problems at the park, it is usually the fault of the owner not paying enough attention. I always have my eye on my dog and the minute he starts causing trouble (he is a puppy, after all), the leash goes on and we leave. I think this is something all owners should do, and if you witness them being careless (which happens a lot), make sure you are comfortable saying something.

He has been attacked a couple times (just got scratched each time, nothing too serious), BUT it was his own fault. He is a little punk and thinks EVERY toy is his own, so he will literally walk right up to other dogs and try to grab the toy right out of their mouth. This never comes off well especially to older dogs. Honestly I think these experiences kind of needed to happen for him (since he was okay after, just scared) so that he could learn his boundaries. Now that I know this is one of his mannerisms, whenever I see another dog around with a ball or something, I am literally on his tail. The minute he goes for the toy I pull him off. But this is something I would have never known if he wouldn't have gone to the dog park.

If I were you, I would give it a go


----------



## A-Z (Oct 25, 2014)

sharpei said:


> this is exactly the reason TO bring him he can't get used to the place if he doesn't go there, the longer you wait the longer its going to take, good behavior is what you have at the end of training not the beginning. and dogs don't generalize so get him out there. T^


Good call. With this in mind I took him with me to Petco yesterday. It was during the weekday so we actually didn't see any other dogs. He was pretty distracted and excited, but not as bad as I thought he might be and I was able to get his attention on me a few times so I think I'll try it again in the future with a better idea of what to expect and what to be prepared to work on.


The park near my house is pretty small. I'm that interested in going when it's busy on weekends, but my goal is to be able to take him during the week when there are 1-2 other dogs there.

We still go when it's empty to play fetch and practice recall. He recall has gotten really good (full on racing to me), but probably only because I only try it when I know he'll come. I don't think he'd come if I tried to call him off another dog or something else he's really interested in. What's the best way to work up to that without letting him practice blowing me off? A long lead?


----------



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

I think dog parks, depending on the quality of the park and the dog-owner community of your area, can be either wonderful or terrible things. In my town there is one park that I avoid like the plague (dirt ground, small enclosed space, "thunderdome" style playing with little-to-no owner involvement) and one park that I love to take Gimli to at any time of day (HUGE park with both grassy and dirt areas, trails through trees, lots of great dog owners who keep sharp eyes on their dogs at all times).

Gimli is only ~9 months old, so still in puppy/teenager mode. When we first brought him to the park (when he was ~7 mo) he was super annoying to older dogs and almost never came when we called him. We still monitored him and were quick to jump in and physically grab him out of any situation that was not okay. We also were careful to communicate with the other dog owners that Gimli was young and annoying and needed to learn dog-manners.

To work on his recall (which we were also working on outside of the dog park) we would bring treats with us. If Gimli ever came back to us on his own or came back when we called, we'd reward and praise and give him lots of love and then let him go play some more. If he was being evasive and didn't come when we called, he would be leashed and we would leave.

We're still working on recall, but he's amazingly better at paying attention to us at the dog park.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

We have a few different types of dog pars around here. Annabel loooooves going to the private ones that are a few bucks to go to and have doggy swimming pools and things. But then again, she loves going to the public park ones that are just fenced off areas. We lucked out with her. I think with dog parks, as some folks have mentioned, it really depends on the dogs that are there, the owners who are (or aren't) watching their dogs, and the kind of park it is.

I like going with my sketch book so I can work on reading doggy body language, but if I'm focused on that, I can't really watch Annabel. So I only do that if I'm without a dog (and get some weird looks, let me tell you) or when my husband is will me so he can watch the pooch.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

A-Z said:


> Good call. With this in mind I took him with me to Petco yesterday. It was during the weekday so we actually didn't see any other dogs. He was pretty distracted and excited, but not as bad as I thought he might be and I was able to get his attention on me a few times so I think I'll try it again in the future with a better idea of what to expect and what to be prepared to work on.


 Awesome! keep going at low volume times and working it up. be patient, wander 2 or three aisles over and over (walk the same pattern) your dog will start to get bored with sniffing the same scents and may be more likely to respond after a couple laps of the same aisles. as well as anticipating the walk pattern, if you are really having trouble after a few visits just walk back and forth in the same aisle (non food or treat aisles are usually the best like the grooming aisle) and of course no matter how tiny the success is if he responds pay like crazy (jackpots super high value rewards etc), and praise so much people are looking at you like you're an idiot.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

its been about a week any updates? I know this time of year a lot is going on but inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## A-Z (Oct 25, 2014)

Not much to speak of. I haven't had the chance to take him back to Petco yet. We had started playing the "Look at That" game outside the dog park, but I think I was rushing things as he was still going over threshold so now I am trying to slow down and keep it simple even if we are a soccer field away from the other dogs.


----------

